# Boys names with 3 syllables



## Gabber

Do any of you know any boys names with three syllables? I'm not opposed to 1 or 2 syllable names, but I prefer 3 and also would love it if the name had a nickname option in it. Please list any that you can think of and thanks a bunch!:)


----------



## fingers_cross

jonathan nicknames- jono, john 

Samual nicknames- sam, sammy/sami

Joshua my chosen name :) nickname- josh, joshy


----------



## Sapphire83

Sebastian (LOVE this name!), Benjamin and Harrison are all I can think of right now.


----------



## silver_dimond

Zackery (zak) 
Nathaniel (Nate) 
Alexander even tho it has four but its more then 2 and 1 lol and can't think of no more x


----------



## sophie c

daniel, christian, jonathan, oliver (my fave, nick name, olly)

xx


----------



## Lisa92881

We also want a longer name with an option to shorten. :)

Christopher
Benjamin
Joshua
Alexander 
Nicholas


----------



## KiansMummy

Oliver
Joshua
Harrison
William
Theodore
Alistair
Benjamin
Samuel
Elliot
Cameron
Mackenzie


----------



## Ecologirl

Cassius (Cass)
Nicholas (Nick, Nicky)
Orlando (????)
Dominic (Dom, Nick, Nicky)


----------



## sowanted

Elliot!

Best three syllable boy name around in my opinion.

Can't think of a nickname though...


----------



## SpringerS

Timothy.


----------



## Justagirlxx

I love 3 syllable names also! 

Nicolas
Elijah (Personal favorite)
Elliot
Avery


----------



## skc22

Malachi (Chi/Kai)
Oliver (Ollie)
Josiah
Tobias (Toby)
Xavier 
Zachary (Zac)
Harrison (Harry)
Elliott
William (Will or Liam)

My daughters name is three syllables, but I never shorten it. Planned on Lexi but it doesn't suit a baby


----------



## AngelofTroy

Fabyan/Fabian
Malachi
Cameron
Timothy (Tim)
Gabriel 
Archibald (Archie)


----------



## Gabber

Thanks so much everyone!


----------

